

The Secret Lives of VC Associates - sliggity
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/05/20/the-secret-lives-of-vc-associates/

======
kmccarth
from the associate: "One of the biggest misconceptions is the assumption that
if someone is not a Partner, then he has no say in any of the decision-making
process at the firm. Thinking that it is a waste of time to talk to Associates
or that only the partners need to be on board is a potentially dangerous view
for an entrepreneur to hold. Associates almost always have an influence on the
decision made by the firm. Sometimes an Associate is the primary champion for
the deal and other times they are responsible for doing most of the legwork
required to determine which entrepreneurs are worth pursuing."

Agreed. Be yourself with associates, pitch to the partners

